# Rhosgobel



## Ancalagon (Apr 3, 2002)

I know Radaghast lived in Rhosgobel, in the Vales of Anduin; but where exactly is it? Which leads me to wonder whether he lived in a house, cave, mud-hut or treehouse!?!?!
If Saruman lived in Orthanc, which he made his home, where then did Gandalf call his home?


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 3, 2002)

Gandalf was known as the Wanderer, so I don't believe he ever had a place he ever called "home". Also, Radagast always seemed like a house sort of wizard to me, as he had a slightly haughty manner not exactly suited to any of the other choices IMHO.


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 4, 2002)

One begins to wonder the depth of Gandalfs involvement in the matters of all peoples of Middle-Earth. He has many names from his travels and has obviously played a major role in Gondor, Rohan, Rivendell, Dwarven Realms and Lothlorien to name but a few. Where then would he have felt most at home if he could not actually call any 'home'?


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 4, 2002)

I would think it would be either in Rivendell or Lothlorien, because
of his connection with the other two bearers of the Rings of Power and
also his apparent closeness with Elves in general. This could possibly
stem from the fact that they (Gandalf, Galadriel and Elrond ) had all
come from the West.

Of course he also had a close enough relationship with the Stewards of Gondor to be able to feel welcome at all times there too.


----------



## Ståle (Apr 5, 2002)

Elrond didn't come from the West 

I've always thought of Rhosgosbel as sort of a small tower though.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 5, 2002)

That's what I get for not doing all my research!


----------



## Cian (Apr 5, 2002)

Rhosgobel is said to be at the edge of Mirkwood near the Carrock, and 'in the forest borders between the Carrock and the Old Forest Road'.

In UT index glossed as: _ 'russet"town" (ie enclosure)' _ David Salo breaks it down as _rhosc_ "brown" + _gobel_ "walled house or village". Compare _Amon Obel_ "Hill of the Enclosure" (lenited from _gobel_ apparently)


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 6, 2002)

I always thought that Gandalf would be most at home in the Prancing Pony. 

There he can rest and be with other travelers like himself. The Prancing Pony is nonpretentious, comfortable, and open to all the free peoples of Middle Earth...very much like Gandalf, himself.


----------

